

On the origin of `x` and `xs` for variable names in functional programming... - dons
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6267735/what-is-the-history-of-the-variable-names-x-and-xs/6268785#6268785

======
bdr
Funny, I always read it as "x" and "excess". The pluralization never
registered.

